# Maryland - Standard poodles?



## HeatherB (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi, I am a new member from Maryland. We previously had a standard poodle (upon my husbands insistance as he grew up with a poodle) and he was the best dog ever. We had gotten him from a rescue in VA. Unfortunately, he passed away about 2.5 years ago and it has taken us a long time to get over that loss. 

We are now ready for a new standard. I have been looking on this site as well as the many others for breeders and rescues around the Washington DC area. I am obviously open to a rescue again for the right dog, but am also interested in checking out (reputable) breeders around the area. 

There was a post about a year ago similar to this request, but I was wondering if there was updated information anyone could share on good breeders within a few hours of DC (we are looking for a healthy pet not a show dog). Thanks so much!!

Heather


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Heather,

I kept notes from when I was looking for a poodle in PA. Here are some that look promising and not too far from you. Not sure what their breeding plans are. IMO, the best breeders are small scale and would not always have a litter.

L'Piage Poodles Maryland
Home
I've heard good things about Dolly, their black bitch, and Joseph, a young stud who is Dolly's son.

Beauciel Maryland
Home
don't know much about them, but my notes say "worth looking into"

Valentine Delaware
Valentine Standard Poodles

Tintlet North Carolina
Tintlet Poodles - Home
member of this forum

Another place to look is:
"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!

I know of a couple of others that definitely do not have any litters now.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's a fabulous breeder in NJ and it looks like she has a litter coming in September!

Anita McKenna Robin Hill 
Robin Hill Standard Poodles New Jersey

She also runs the rescue for her poodle club. Definitely someone you should speak to.


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

amidair standard poodles is in Maryland.


----------



## ohrasmussen (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Heather, did you find a puppy. I am looking for one in the Maryland area as well. Thanks.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

You should also ask yourself what you are going to do with your pet poodle. There are high energy, high drive, lazy, couch potatoes, out going, reserved etc... personalities out there & not only do you want a breeder that does health testing but also what do they do with their dogs. There are conformation, hunting, therapy, search & rescue etc... breeders out there. I would right down the qualities you want in your poodle as well & then research breeders that value those qualities in their breeding program.

I have a rescue Spoo from Carolina Poodle Rescue. He is a very high energy dog. I have no idea how old he is but he came as an adult dog & his energy has not slowed down as of yet & come January we would have had him 2 years. Est. age is between 4 1/2- 7 years of age. There would be PLENTY of homes that would not be able to handle his energy level. Luckily we have a 1/2 acre of fenced in yard, beaches & 5 other dogs as well as neighborhood dogs for him to play with. I would never be able to work off his energy if I lived in a condo, suburbia, worked away from home etc.... It could be why he was running the streets, picked up by animal control & nobody came for him. He was definitely crated at some point in his life since his teeth are worn down from chewing the crate bars, missing teeth & at first hated the crate & chewed the bars. He is only crated to eat.

Anyway, many people never give consideration into their lifestyle, what they want in a pet dog & the time involved. Please consider this as you search for your next dog.


----------



## ohrasmussen (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello, I realize they can be very energetic. We already have a 6 year old who runs about 3 miles with us every day that weather permits. Thanks.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Already being in MD you have great proximity to the Greatest (Poodle) Show on Earth - the Poodle Club of America National Specialty.

It will be held in Salisbury, MD the end of April.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

If anyone is still looking in Maryland, I got my standard boy from Piccolo's Poodles in Hampstead, MD, near Westminster (north and a bit west of Baltimore). They're mostly performance-oriented dogs but my boy was sired by an AKC champion. I'm showing my guy in UKC conformation while we're getting ready for rally and obedience. I don't know what Evelyn's breeding plans are for the winter, but they do a very small number of litters a year from health-tested dogs and they're home raised, handled, and exposed to strange noises and new people. 

I was allowed to come perform the Volhard tests on the boys (I wanted a male and the girls were spoken for anyway). In the end, I chose the one the breeder recommended as the best performance prospect and I'm delighted with him.


----------

